# Announcement and Giveaway!



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Greetings friends!

As a celebration of the upcoming opening of my vendership and custom slingshot shop, I am giving away this flat nat, Axiom Champ. This a worm eaten fork, but still has structural integrity, and has some beautiful grain. Because it is worm eaten, I decided to name it Herod (like if you get the reference). It is finished first with BLO to bring out the grain, then with a polyurethane coating to give it a nice shine.

In order to enter in the giveaway, simply comment on this post. The giveaway will end Monday, June 6th. The winner will be randomly selected and announced the next day. I am sorry to say that this giveaway will only be applicable to the US. Please do not try to enter if you are not in the US.

Thank you for all your support.

Tony


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Sweet frame.. I'm in


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

That grain is too nice not to give it a try.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the vendor status and very nice work ! I've been trying for years to get an original from Rayshot with no success .

I'm in .


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

treefork said:


> Congratulations on the vendor status and very nice work ! I've been trying for years to get an original from Rayshot with no success .
> 
> I'm in .


Well I'm not one yet but I will be soon! ????


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Acts 12:23. I'm in. Thanks for the chance...


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Acts 12:23. I'm in. Thanks for the chance...


Haha, nice! You got the reference!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You thought I thought you meant the fork? :imslow:


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> You thought I thought you meant the fork? :imslow:


Yeah I was just clarifying. ????


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey, I'm in as well.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck on your vendor journey sir. Love the shape of this one and the grain of the pine. I am in. !

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sweet looking frame! And congratulations!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Tony I love the frame I already got from you and would like to acquire more of your work so let me know when you are open for business and also count me in on the drawing please.


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Lovely

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Please count me in. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

That's a nice frame. I haven't won a giveaway but it's worth a shot. I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in for the Win!

Thanx for the chance! Noice!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in. that's some good eye candy


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the generosity and good luck with the vending!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I am in Thank you for having the give away contest....Best of luck to all that enter....*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Neat Frame I'm in!

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

i'm in. btw congras on your vendorship


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice looking frame.
Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Beautiful wood, I'd love to have a chance to own this one,


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats! Looking forward to what you will be offering. I'm in!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Please include me. Very generous.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Looks like I'm in as well


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

That's a beauty. Put my name in the hat.

Keith


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in! Nothing like a natural' espical when it's a fork!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck sir, I'm in.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

nice job on everything!!

I'm in


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's a really nice slingshot Tony that's mighty generous of you. Good luck to all my American brothers and sisters, you lucky buggers you!

Sadly I'm not in, as I'm on the wrong side of the big pond for this here giveaway... No hard feelings though, Tony. I completely understand, shipping stuff across the Atlantic is ridiculously expensive.

Best of luck with your upcoming vendorship, judging by the looks of that Axiom I'm sure business will be booming for you. ????


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> That's a really nice slingshot Tony that's mighty generous of you. Good luck to all my American brothers and sisters, you lucky buggers you!
> 
> Sadly I'm not in, as I'm on the wrong side of the big pond for this here giveaway... No hard feelings though, Tony. I completely understand, shipping stuff across the Atlantic is ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Best of luck with your upcoming vendorship, judging by the looks of that Axiom I'm sure business will be booming for you. ????


Thank you so much for your kind comment, viper!
Again, I am very sorry that International shipping is not an option at the moment.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats. I'm in


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Nice SS but because I have to shoot a specially designed SS ( by Dan Hood) I will pass and give somebody else a better chance of winning it.

GP


----------



## WeldItWill (May 12, 2016)

Very beautiful work! As soon as you get your vendorship I will definitely be checking your work out to start building my collection. I'm in!


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

very very nice, good luck on the vendor status


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great frame! You both did excellent work-you and the worms!!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I would comment with or without a giveaway...

Congrats on your vendorship and congrats on a really unique frame material (and the frame is nutzo nice..I like it!)

I'll have to pass on any giveaway, there is no way to get it here with the customs garbage we have now...just complementing you from the heart amigo.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I would comment with or without a giveaway...
> Congrats on your vendorship and congrats on a really unique frame material (and the frame is nutzo nice..I like it!)
> I'll have to pass on any giveaway, there is no way to get it here with the customs garbage we have now...just complementing you from the heart amigo.


Thanks so much, Chuck!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Good luck on your shop bro. I have 5 slingshots now not including one I made and your pocket natty is still the most comfy one I own.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

I would love to see that sweet thang in person! Count me in!


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

If I keep entering these I'm likely to win eventually. Count me in. Awesome frame and congrats on the vendorship!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

That's a nice looking frame, and it appears to have a beautiful finish as well! Count me in as well! Thank you :wave:


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

busySteve said:


> I would love to see that sweet thang in person! Count me in!


How do we find out more about your business? I'd like to see your product line and possibly spend some dough.


----------



## CWT33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Very nice count me in.


----------



## Jake Heaton (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in!!


----------



## Jake Heaton (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful by the way


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

anic: Monday anic:


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow, This sure would be a great addition for this noob. I'd be more than thrilled to add it to my non-existent collection... Well, unless you call a Scout and a Torque a collection... :help: Hope I made the deadline as I just joined today.

Rum Runner


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Very cool. The most comfortable slingshot I own is the little natty you made that I traded you for.

I'm trying to buy this frame in poly right now but they are sold out. Not sure if they are making another run of them.

I got the reference. I'm a heathen but I've read the Bible twice.

Well I did a combination of reading and listening. And I skipped the "Menshack begat Jehosephat begat Zebediah... type stuff"

I listen to a few Bible podcasts and study Biblical history too.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

RumRunner said:


> Wow, This sure would be a great addition for this noob. I'd be more than thrilled to add it to my non-existent collection... Well, unless you call a Scout and a Torque a collection... :help: Hope I made the deadline as I just joined today.
> 
> Rum Runner


Heck. A Scout and a Torque isn't chopped liver bro. More than I have if you are talking production stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Alright! This contest is closed! The winner will be announced tomorrow.

Thank you all so much for your support and comments!

If everything continues as planned, my vendorship will start at the end of this week.

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations and Thanx for the Chance!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations on the vendorship, and I hope all goes well for your endeavor here. Good luck to everyone that entered!


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Tony. Best of luck in the vendorship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Again, thanks to all who entered!

I believe we had about 38 people if I counted correctly.

But most importantly THE WINNER IS: you'llshootyereyeout!!

Thanks again for all the encouragement, and support,

Tony


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

If I had to pick (non-random), I would have him myself. Congrats, may Herod serve you well!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Congrats on the vendor status I hope all goes well with it! And congrats to you'llshootyereyeout on winning the drawing!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Woot!!! Alright Alright Alright. Thanks man! I'm super looking forward to shooting this frame.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

Congrats to you'llshotyeryeout and Tony of course! Win or lose.. going to have to have one. I'll be looking for you Tony. Thanks!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Man! It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy (If it wan't me).


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Beautiful slingshot.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey guys!

I just got home from a week at the beach to find Tony's slingshot waiting for me!! Now that's what I call a welcome home!!! I'll take some pics and give my thoughts on the sweet little shooter this evening. Got to unpack and get squared away first.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow congrats I want to see pictures though?!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Alright kids here's the run down.

3.25" X 4.75"
Fork gap of 1.75"
The 3/4" bands fit nicely OTT and TTF offers a bit more real estate for a slightly wider band set.
The fork thickness is .40

I've never shot this type of frame before. I quite like it. Small, pocketable, comfortable. But the deign is well known and this is more a look at the production of the slingshot than a review of the design.

On that note I'm very pleased with this slingshot. Though it's got deep worm holes my high grip gives me comfort and confidence in the strength of the frame. This particular slice of fork is nicely figured and the worm holes give it tons of character. The finish is spot on! Lovely.

My only suggestion would be that because the worm holes are so deep a glow in the dark infused epoxy would look amazing applied to this frame.

The first target is ten shots from ten meters. I think I may have taken ten or twelve warm up shots first. 
The second target is twenty five or so shots also from ten meters. The targets are 2.5".

3/8" steel 3/5"X1/2"x8.5" TBG

Tony, thank you for the giveaway and good luck with your vendership.


----------



## crap-shot (Feb 17, 2016)

im in tyvm for the chance very cool shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job all around Guys!!!!!


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Alright kids here's the run down.
> 
> 3.25" X 4.75"
> Fork gap of 1.75"
> ...


Thanks so much for the review! 
Hopefully I can try the glow epoxy method on a future project.
Hope you enjoy it!


----------

